# Costa Blanca mobile caravan care



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We had to have a job done on the van, a gas extention,while down here in Albir near Benidorm.So in case you need it here is the name and contact number. Paul Caton 650006565.Mobile Caravan Technician.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Cabby, would you please consider putting that in Spain and Portugal touring so it can be found again should any one need it? Alan.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Cabby did you get sorted to run on Spanish gas?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes got sorted, this chap came and fitted an extra gas point, similar to a bbq outlet, but kept it in the gas locker, with a tap, which means that I can connect virtually any bottle I want to the system using a hose and regulater.I bought a s/h Spanish bottle for 10e. which I have now exchanged for a full one for 15e. 13kg.
cost me 100e.all incl.

cabby.

ps. ok erney boy will give it a go, pity we have no mods nowadays.


thanks to whoever put this where it should be.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

many thanks to whoever put this in the correct place.

cabby :lol:


----------

